# Rollenspiel-Geheimtipp gesucht



## PerrinO (6. April 2019)

Hi!

Ich suche gerade nach Geheimtipps im Rollenspielbereich für den PC. Gerne partypasiert, Retro, Pixeloptik. Muss aber nicht. Bitte nichts asiatisches. 

Durch sind: PoE, PoE2, Pathfinder, Tyranny, Witcher, Darkest Dungeon, Knights of Pen&Paper, Das Schwarze Auge, Mass Effect, Divinity, Elder Scrolls

Wenn ich  mir was wünschen dürfte, dann ein neues Amberstar, Ambermoon. 

Hat irgendjemand DEN Geheimtipp, den keiner auf der Liste hat?

Schönes WE!

Perrin


----------



## Neawoulf (6. April 2019)

Spontan würden mir da die Avadon-Reihe, die Avernum-Reihe und die Geneforge Reihe von Spiderweb Software einfallen. Technisch sehr simpel gehalten, basieren immer auf der gleichen Engine, die nur minimal im Laufe der Jahre weiterentwickelt wurde, aber dafür gibt es sehr dialoglastige und interessante Geschichten und Charaktere. Ich hab leider selbst aus Zeitgründen nur wenige der Spiele gespielt, daher kann ich nicht sagen, wie sich die Storyqualität im Laufe der Reihen fortsetzt, aber was ich davon gesehen habe, hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen.

https://store.steampowered.com/developer/spiderwebsoftware/

Ein Kritikpunkt, der bei diesen Spielen immer wieder auftaucht ist halt, dass sich das ganze spielerisch und grafisch im Laufe der Jahre praktisch nicht weiterentwickelt hat. Der Großteil der Entwicklung stammt wohl auch von einer einzigen Person. Aber wenn du damit leben kannst, sollten das alles solide Oldschool-RPGs sein, die zwar in keinem Punkt massiv überragen, aber für Genrefans genau das bieten, was sie suchen.

Ein persönlicher Geheim(?)tipp von mir wäre noch das alte Albion von Blue Byte. Das Spiel ist tatsächlich uralt (1995) und sieht grafisch entsprechend aus, hat aber einen sehr schönen Stil, eine interessante Mischung aus SciFi und Fantasy Elementen auf einem fremden Planeten und generell hat mir das Spiel damals unglaublich gut gefallen. Aber wie gesagt: Ist echt uralt.


----------



## PerrinO (7. April 2019)

Danke, das sehe ich mir mal an. 
Albion kenne ich. Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2019)

Was ist mit den Klassikern? Teilweise wurden die aufgefrischt, teils nicht, aber sind dafür mit modernen PC kompatibel gemacht worden - zB Baldurs Gate, Icewind Dale usw.


----------



## Zybba (7. April 2019)

PerrinO schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand DEN Geheimtipp, den keiner auf der Liste hat?


Ein wirklicher Geheimtipp ist wohl keins von denen, aber vielleicht hast du ja eins verpasst...
Alle sind rundenbasiert.

Ich hab sie ehrlich gesagt nicht selbst gespielt, aber gutes drüber gehört:
Banner Saga 1-3
Dead in Vinland

Battle Chasers Nightwar hab ich angefangen. War nicht ganz so meins ist aber eigentlich nett gemacht.

PoE2 hat ja seit kurzem einen rundenbasierten Modus. Der könnte ggf. noch mal einen neuen Run wert sein?


----------



## Javata (7. April 2019)

Ich hatte zuletzt viel Spaß mit Shadows: Awakening. 

Man kann quasi jederzeit zwischen mehreren Charakteren in der realen Welt in die Dämonenwelt (auf seinem Dämon) wechseln was großartig für (teilweise knackige) Rätsel und nen Haufen versteckte Sache ist.

Spiel ist relativ linear, bietet aber auch einige Nebenquests. Gibt mittlerweile auch 2 DLCs. Bugs hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2019)

Vielleicht mal die ganzen Shadowrun Spiele anschauen, gibt inzwischen ja einige.


----------



## PerrinO (11. April 2019)

Danke Euch! Da werde ich mir einiges mal ansehen.


----------



## MrFob (11. April 2019)

Tourment: Tides of Numenora duerfte evtl. was fuer dich sein.

Und ist zwar nicht Party-basiert und auch nicht so retro, aber da du ja auch so Sachen wie Witcher ind Mass Effect gespielt hast waere vielleicht Elex auch was fuer dich, das letzte Spiel von Piranha Bytes (deutsches Studio, also unbedingt auf deutsch spielen). Das hat einen sehr eigenen Stil und ich hatte damit sehr viel Spass.

Beide gibt's uebrigens auf GoG.


----------

